
Show HN: Python One-Liner - wvlia5
https://gist.github.com/wvlia5/f57885972721aacfc5bca393f4771f32
======
khalidx
What does this one-liner do?

~~~
wvlia5
try it out, no spoilers :p

------
alok99
Damn it

~~~
wvlia5
Got ya

